# HORNs Peeling



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)




----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Minerals are available. What causes this? He is a 3 month old Oberhasli. Not nuetered yet. Will have to band him here next week. Anyone want a Ober buckling. LOL I will sell him. I live in S. Oregon


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I remember Cuzco's horns did that too when he was the same age as your fella. It looked to me like a young goats' horn buds are different from the "adult" horn material that grows in underneath. I thought Cuzco's horns were falling apart and I was a bit worried for a while. But eventually he rubbed them down to a point and they've looked quite normal ever since.

Here's a photo of Cuzco when he was three months old. You can see how rough his horns looked. It looked like there was a sheath over the horns that was breaking down and rubbing off. They looked quite normal a couple of months later. 
View attachment 1655


Here's another photo of Cuzco's horns a few weeks later. You can see he has that peeling, broken-off look that your goat has. 
View attachment 1656


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Radena, what would it take to get this guy to central Oregon?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

deschutes dawn said:


> Radena, what would it take to get this guy to central Oregon?


I am in Klamath Falls area. 
541-nine73-eight83zero
to discuss it.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

this is a normal growing process, no need to worry. Horns will be smooth in a few weeks.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Happened to my Saanen too when his horns were growing but they turned out just fine.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It is nice to know it is normal. And not something I was
neglecting in his nutritional needs.​


----------

